# Jonsered Chainsaws?....Any good?



## bigrackmack

I have a chance to pick up a Jonsered2163 turbo with a 24" bar and was wondering if they are good saws.....are parts available for them?....Thanks.....Mack


----------



## dgparrott

Mack
This site has a chin saw forum, you can post your questions and get a ton of feedback. www.ArboristSite.com


----------



## Jacob Huffman

By the way....yes


----------



## stinger63

Johnsonred chain saws have been greatly improved over the years.While I have not usead any models since the 90`s they were good saws.Some years ago they did have a problem with crankshafts breaking but as far as I know that problem has been fixed.
Huskavarna is the way to go in mop though


----------



## Fishcapades

check out the www.arboristesite.com
There a good saw but most prefer huskavarna or stihl.

If you plan on geting a saw to use alot i wouldn't recomend somthing that big... trust me your arms will thank you in the long run.... I used to thing bigger was always better but there is a saw for every job.....

Carl


----------



## badger

I have 4 saws, if I had to rate them from best to worst, I would say Johnsered, Husky, Homelite, Craftsman. The Johnsered and Husky are very comparible, but I use the Johnsered more because it is lighter than the Husky.


----------



## teamyamaharaceing

A guy i hunt with has one, and it is a lean mean cutting machine! :yikes:


----------



## bigcountrysg

Jonsered is the way to go. If you do not wish to get this saw. I you buy this saw and not happy with it. Please let me know I would be more then glad to buy it off you at the same price you pay.


----------



## Taxidermist

bigrackmack said:


> I have a chance to pick up a Jonsered2163 turbo with a 24" bar and was wondering if they are good saws.....are parts available for them?....Thanks.....Mack




Hey Mack,


I use them and they work great! you can get parts for them at the tractor store between Howell and Fowlerville on Grandriver.



Rob


----------



## FREEPOP

My friend has a saw mill 

Jonsered and Dalmar are all he uses. Lately he hasen't liked his Dlamar very much. He cuts bazillions of trees.


----------



## S.NIEMI

My dad was a logger, He loves his J Red. (just not the deadly work). I prefer Stihl. I built a log cabin straight out of my cedar swamp with an 026 pro 18" and my favorite is the little 16" bar stihl works great for delicate notches.
Personally IMHO any saw over 18" is a back problem waiting to happen.:yikes:


----------



## WeimsRus

S.NIEMI said:


> My dad was a logger, He loves his J Red. (just not the deadly work). I prefer Stihl. I built a log cabin straight out of my cedar swamp with an 026 pro 18" and my favorite is the little 16" bar stihl works great for delicate notches.
> Personally IMHO any saw over 18" is a back problem waiting to happen.:yikes:


Most saws, at least the better ones, that accomadate the 18" bar also will handle the 20. It is the size of the head and CC's of the engine that really determine the length of the bar. So don't go by the bar length look at the size of the head. Have heard good and bad about that brand of saw, lots of ppl I know work with them everyday. Do have a friend that said they were junk, and he would wear out a bunch of Poulan's before he paid that price again with the same result.


----------



## Millersburger

Husky makes Jonsered saws, they also own Poulan and Mcullough.....

I've had a Husky for 22 yrs, never a problem.....


----------



## S.NIEMI

WeimsRus said:


> Most saws, at least the better ones, that accomadate the 18" bar also will handle the 20. It is the size of the head and CC's of the engine that really determine the length of the bar. So don't go by the bar length look at the size of the head. Have heard good and bad about that brand of saw, lots of ppl I know work with them everyday. Do have a friend that said they were junk, and he would wear out a bunch of Poulan's before he paid that price again with the same result.


My wife bought me a "Farm Boss" Stihl 029 for Christmas 10 years ago, for clearing lots and what have you. I love my wife more than anything .....but....Thank GOD someone stole that thing! I sure do agree that the engine weight is germane.


----------



## outdoor junkie

I have been cutting wood forever with my family, and in my opinion it is the best saw out there. And I've had them all. If you are not planning to cut some major wood I wouldn't go that big, it will wear you out in a hurry that is a heavy saw(but a great one).


----------

